# Los Angeles therapist?



## polsar (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm looking for individual therapy with a psychologist/psychiatrist specializing in social anxiety and depression. I'm sure there are many choices in LA area, but I don't feel like calling up 200+ therapists to find out which ones are them. Can anyone please recommend any?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## polsar (Jan 30, 2007)

That would be awesome! What's his name?


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not sure. I'm gonna go Monday so I'll let you know.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## polsar (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks! I'll give him a call. Though he's pretty far from the Westside, where I live. But I don't mind driving to a good therapist.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Dr. Richard Preuitt runs a social anxiety support group in arcadia. Its based on cognitive-behavioral therapy, and I think they meet every saturday, but its quite expensive.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

hi i saw your post about Richard pruitt's cbt classes. I was wondering if you ever went through with it? Did it benefit you? do you know anyone who did do it?


----------

